

A Closer Look at Neo4j – the Graph Database - skempe
http://www.dataversity.net/a-closer-look-at-neo4j-the-graph-database/

======
pork
Sigh...this is a PR release. Flagged.

~~~
skempe
This is not a PR release - not even close. It's written by a freelance writer
who does not work for Neo4j, and in this instance is working for DATAVERSITY.
DATAVERSITY's mission is to provide education. And that's what this article
is, to inform and educate about Neo4j. In fact, this is the first article in a
series of reviewing some NoSQL DBs. The writer honestly downloaded Neo4J,
tested it out, and wrote an article on it.

